# Running



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Hurrah! Finally got out for a run this morning after giving up a couple of weeks ago because of the asthma/breathing problems. Still not sure whether the medication is starting to work, but this morning it was cool, overcast and wet so ideal for a run and therefore irresistible!  Managed just under 3 miles, but it felt so much better than running in blinding sunshine and overpowering heat and humidity


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 10, 2018)

Well done Northerner , I only wish I was able to run these day`s.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 10, 2018)

Well done Northerner,  I was looking forward to running now it is a bit cooler, but this darn cold is making me ache too much to run.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2018)

Well done Northie.   I don't mind it being a bit cooler but people'll be claiming it's too cold next!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Northie.   I don't mind it being a bit cooler but people'll be claiming it's too cold next!


It was so refreshing!  Probably not great for cyclists though


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2018)

Another lovely morning for a run - wet and dull!  Temperature was 6C higher than Friday though, so a bit muggy. Legs were a bit sore, but nevertheless managed exactly the same as Friday - well, 100th/mile further and 2 seconds longer  Breathing much better today - no coughing fit at all afterwards today, so am gaining confidence that the asthma medication is starting to work


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Another lovely morning for a run - wet and dull!  Temperature was 6C higher than Friday though, so a bit muggy. Legs were a bit sore, but nevertheless managed exactly the same as Friday - well, 100th/mile further and 2 seconds longer  Breathing much better today - no coughing fit at all afterwards today, so am gaining confidence that the asthma medication is starting to work



Well done.  Same conditions here.  Is the heatwave officially over?  Forecast is for temps in the high teens/low twenties over the next couple of weeks. Don't mind as long it's not raining!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Another lovely morning for a run - wet and dull!  Temperature was 6C higher than Friday though, so a bit muggy. Legs were a bit sore, but nevertheless managed exactly the same as Friday - well, 100th/mile further and 2 seconds longer  Breathing much better today - no coughing fit at all afterwards today, so am gaining confidence that the asthma medication is starting to work


Well done


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done


Thanks Lorraine  I hope you are feeling better and able to get back to your running soon


----------



## missclb (Aug 13, 2018)

Ahh, well done you @Northerner ! I've overdone it recently and i'm suffering from old man's calf injury. Need to rest it for a month! Eeeek. I rested it for a week then made the schoolboy error of getting straight back into it as soon as it 'felt' better. Mistake. 

It's good for me to keep reading about everyone else exercising, as it keeps the drive going! Slightly scared i'm going to get lazy...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice run this morning - exactly the same route in exactly the same time with Garmin showing exactly the same temperature as Sunday, although it felt a lot warmer, possibly because it was dry  Tiny coughing fit at the end, so improving thanks to asthma medication, although since it is a steroid spray it is pushing up my blood sugar levels slightly. Hoping I can start running further soon, trying to be patient!  Well, I don't have any choice really 

Rotten to hear you are injured @missclb  I hope you are back to full fitness very soon


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 24, 2018)

Good for you.    Been using the heatwave as a handy excuse for too long myself, will be inspired by your example to get going again!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2018)

Lizzzie said:


> Good for you.    Been using the heatwave as a handy excuse for too long myself, will be inspired by your example to get going again!


I like to get out very early in the mornings if I can, when it is much cooler  Mind you, it was positively freezing this morning!  Soon got warmed up though  

Let us know how you get on @Lizzzie  Set yourself a little goal for motivation  Once I have got this asthma thing under control I'm going to start applying to some half marathons, probably in the Spring. Haven't felt able to commit to anything lately because of the limits on my training, but things are improving now


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 25, 2018)

Well done, make sure that you keep it up. I don't mind the heat too much, I really hate being cold. I've done the Pocklington Snake Lane 10 mile run a few times. It is held in February. I'm layered up like a polar explorer when I run it. Some of the fast runners do it in little nylon shorts and crop tops.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> Well done, make sure that you keep it up. I don't mind the heat too much, I really hate being cold. I've done the Pocklington Snake Lane 10 mile run a few times. It is held in February. I'm layered up like a polar explorer when I run it. Some of the fast runners do it in little nylon shorts and crop tops.


The cold doesn't usually bother me, I used to run in the Peak District in the depths of winter, in shorts and tshirt, passing by walkers who were in 6 layers, hats, scarves and gloves and looking at me like I was mad (or, more likely, admiring my magnificent legs ).


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 25, 2018)

I have been open water swimming a couple of times without a wetsuit this year. At the tail end of such a hot summer I thought that this is about as warm as the water is going to get so I went for it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2018)

Perfect weather for a run this morning - cool, overcast and damp  I think that must have helped me run at my fastest pace over this sort of distance since last December, when all the undiagnosed asthma, stress and anxiety of moving, winter blues, low mood and dissatisfaction with things as they were began to set in. Now the environment has changed completely, I'm in a new town that couldn't be more welcoming and beautiful, the asthma treatment is clearly starting to work and I'm beginning to feel myself again  Things are far from perfect, but I'm hauling myself out of the pit I was in


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 4, 2018)

Well done, I managed a run last night, and hoping when I am back from my holiday to start going regularly 3 or 4 times a week again.


----------

